# digital climate control wiring



## WILDACEXXX (Feb 5, 2004)

does anybody know how to wire this thing or where can i get some info on it. im gettin a really good deal on a whole swap but the catch is that i have to get the wiring info for it so that the guy that's selling it to me can do his as well . any info will be appreciated thanx.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

if you have AIM I can send you a factory service manual that would probably have it in there...

Much too large for email. File size is 22.4mb


----------



## WILDACEXXX (Feb 5, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> if you have AIM I can send you a factory service manual that would probably have it in there...
> 
> Much too large for email. File size is 22.4mb


my aim is wildacex187. im online right now


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

did it have what you wanted???


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> did it have what you wanted???



hey opium can you send me that manual as well. im in the same dillema. 
aim is tranquilityswar


----------

